# Ascendant audio havoc



## derbY (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello guys, what's up? 

I will put a havoc and behringer ep 2500 in my movie-house. But, what is better, plate amp or ep 2500? And what version should I get, 1 or 2ohm?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

:T


derbY said:


> Hello guys, what's up?
> 
> I will put a havoc and behringer ep 2500 in my movie-house. But, what is better, plate amp or ep 2500? And what version should I get, 1 or 2ohm?


I'd go with the ep because of the power, it's hard to find high watt plate amp allthough they are more conveniant as far as wireing, filtering and so forth.


----------

